# Bee martedì 19 Gennaio a Milano per incontrare Berlusconi



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2016)

Marco Bellinazzo sul suo profilo Twitter: _Mister Bee sarà martedì a Milano per incontrare Berlusconi_

Aggiornamenti a seguire


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo che faccia il portasoldi di alibaba


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Allora qualcosa è successo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2016)

Verrà solo per prendersi un aperitivo con Silvio, sicuro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo che piu che incontrare, vada la per chiudere. Mi sono stancato di questa storia


----------



## S.1899 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Solo noi abbiamo bisogna di 1412 incontri, 70 telefonate e 954 cene per chiudere una trattativa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2016)

*Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto la trattativa vada a buon fine.*



Immagino che sia veramente finita, nel modo giusto


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*



*Alciato: Viaggio imminente di Bee Taechaubol in Italia*


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*



Se non sono conosciuti scordiamoci Huawei e alibaba


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Alciato: Viaggio imminente di Bee Taechaubol in Italia*



Buongiorno Alessandro!


----------



## DannySa (16 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se non sono conosciuti scordiamoci Huawei e alibaba



Chi è dietro a Bee non sono certi dei poveracci, almeno spero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*



.


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*




Mah, non so.

Vediamo quello che succede.

Ovviamente preferirei che finissimo nella mani di Jack Ma.

Questo Bee, ormai, mi è calato di brutto.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Mah. A questo punto è meglio il salto nel vuoto che restare con questa proprietà, ma Bee in questi mesi non ha dato esattamente la sensazione di essere un personaggio affidabile...L'importante ora è che questa storia finisca una volta e per tutte, anche se pure il mercato di gennaio, e quindi l'anno sportivo in corso, è andato a farsi benedire.


----------



## el_gaucho (16 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, non so.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*


ho cambiato idea rispetto a qualche mese fa, spero che non vada in porto questa trattativa


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2016)

Bee ha l'unico requisito che mi interessa: non è Berlusconi


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, non so.
> 
> Vediamo quello che succede.
> 
> ...


Magari i soldi di jack ma arrivano comunque..tramite importanti sponsorizzazioni


----------



## Reblanck (17 Gennaio 2016)

Aperitivo e seratina con le ballerine di samba e poi pe pe pe pe pe pe pe


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Gennaio 2016)

State calmi, molti di voi pensano che un affare da 1mld di euro si possa fare come andare dal salumiere a prendere un etto di prosciutto. Abbiate fede, sono trattative lunghe e complicate, ci vuole tempo. E pazienza. Tutto possiamo dire di Berlusconi ma non che sia un imprenditore sprovveduto, e se questo non dovesse bastare, ci sono pure i vertici di Fininvest,che anche loro non sono gli ultimi arrivati. La cessione è ormai imminente, Fininvest non si può piu permettere di gestire una squadra di calcio solamente con le sue forze, presto o tardi venderanno, male che vada sarà l'anno prossimo, ma vedrete che vendono.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Chi è dietro a Bee non sono certi dei poveracci, almeno spero.



Ehhh si... Infatti vedo che stiamo andando a chiudere. Questi son tutti cialtroni al pari di Berlusconi. Ci stanno prendendo in giro per l'ennesima volta. Ora pure i cinesi


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> State calmi, molti di voi pensano che un affare da 1mld di euro si possa fare come andare dal salumiere a prendere un etto di prosciutto. Abbiate fede, sono trattative lunghe e complicate, ci vuole tempo. E pazienza. Tutto possiamo dire di Berlusconi ma non che sia un imprenditore sprovveduto, e se questo non dovesse bastare, ci sono pure i vertici di Fininvest,che anche loro non sono gli ultimi arrivati. La cessione è ormai imminente, Fininvest non si può piu permettere di gestire una squadra di calcio solamente con le sue forze, presto o tardi venderanno, male che vada sarà l'anno prossimo, ma vedrete che vendono.



Sarebbe tutto giusto, ma...
La trattativa doveva chiudersi entro la fine del mercato di Giugno 2015. 
Saltata dopo i primi esborsi più o meno congrui: Bacca e Adriano.
Closing rinviato e blocco dei finanziamenti. Mercato asfittico col solito sistema: si compra (male) se si vende (male).
Rinvio del closing al mercato di Gennaio senza esborsi della proprietà: mercato ri-asfittico (vedi sopra).
Trattativa in corso, ma con forti dubbi sull'esito.
Possibilità di una nuova trattativa con Alibaba e Huawei.
Personalmente la vedo brutta, rischia di andare tutto a peripatetiche.
Se salta con Bee la trattativa con i due nuovi possibili soci sarà fatta con le mani dietro la schiena ( o se preferite a 90°).
Ma si andrà oltre il prossimo mercato di Luglio 2016.
E si ricomincia la danza. con Galliani che dirige l'orchestra.
Spaventoso...


----------



## Black (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo: l'incontro a Shenzen è stato lungo e produttivo. È chiaro che se Bee non avesse presentato le necessarie garanzie o non avesse raccolto i soldi sufficienti, i dirigenti Fininvest avrebbero svelato il suo bluff e non esporrebbero Berlusconi ad una brutta figura. Ma non è così. La trattativa prosegue nel solco dei patti stabiliti. Non trapela molto altro ma i 2/3 imprenditori cinesi trovati da Bee non sarebbero molto noti nel mondo occidentale. Il thailandese verrà per spiegare di persona a Berlusconi i progressi fatti e ribadire quanto già detto e mostrato ai dirigenti Fininvest. Ma è lecito aspettarsi che a questo punto, dopo l'incontro di martedì, tutto sia più chiaro per tutti.*



ogni volta dicono speriamo che dopo sia più chiaro. Ma il "dopo" non si sa mai nulla, è tutto molto vago, e ci si affida solo a quello che scrivono i giornalisti...
Questa cosa che gli imprenditori non sono noti non mi piace molto. Ma all'incontro di venerdì non c'erano anche persone di AliBaba e Huawei? oltre che della Citic bank?


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (17 Gennaio 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Sarebbe tutto giusto, ma...
> La trattativa doveva chiudersi entro la fine del mercato di Giugno 2015.
> Saltata dopo i primi esborsi più o meno congrui: Bacca e Adriano.
> Closing rinviato e blocco dei finanziamenti. Mercato asfittico col solito sistema: si compra (male) se si vende (male).
> ...



purtroppo ormai mi sono rassegnato anche io...questa estate soldi o no,il mercato lo farà ancora galliani e probabilmente sarà un altra stagione da quarto quinto posto.Troppo tardi perchè cambi qualcosa nel breve.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> purtroppo ormai mi sono rassegnato anche io...questa estate soldi o no,il mercato lo farà ancora galliani e probabilmente sarà un altra stagione da quarto quinto posto.Troppo tardi perchè cambi qualcosa nel breve.



Questo è molto probabile,nonostante io sia quasi sicuro della cessione. Purtroppo le tempistiche già sono normalmente molto lunghe, in più abbiamo la società più oscena al mondo e presto detto si va oltre i due anni di trattativa


----------



## Milanforever63 (17 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> State calmi, molti di voi pensano che un affare da 1mld di euro si possa fare come andare dal salumiere a prendere un etto di prosciutto. Abbiate fede, sono trattative lunghe e complicate, ci vuole tempo. E pazienza. Tutto possiamo dire di Berlusconi ma non che sia un imprenditore sprovveduto, e se questo non dovesse bastare, ci sono pure i vertici di Fininvest,che anche loro non sono gli ultimi arrivati. La cessione è ormai imminente, Fininvest non si può piu permettere di gestire una squadra di calcio solamente con le sue forze, presto o tardi venderanno, male che vada sarà l'anno prossimo, ma vedrete che vendono.




+ 1


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2016)

Ci vuole pazienza, l'importante è che la cosa non vada in vacca come è successo con lo stadio.

Inoltre si sa che agli orientali piace mercanteggiare. Eppoi non credo che nessuno tiri fuori centinaia di milioni senza ponderare i fatti, i conti e le prospettive.

Si deve aspettare; sperando che lo champagne messo in frigo per festeggiare la dipartita degli attuali vertici societari non marcisca.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'incontro tenuto in Cina si è concluso con una fumata grigia. Nell'ambiente Fininvest c'è ancora massima cautela, Mr Bee, invece, è ottimista. Martedì il broker arriverà a Milano, e ci sarà un altro round. Questa volta con Silvio Berlusconi. Ma l'incontro potrebbe essere, per l'ennesima volta, interlocutorio e non risolutivo. Mr Bee, oltre alla Citic, avrebbe trovato un nuovo partner: un ente finanziario vicino al governo cinese. *


----------



## alcyppa (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'incontro tenuto in Cina si è concluso con una fumata grigia. Nell'ambiente Fininvest c'è ancora massima cautela, Mr Bee, invece, è ottimista. Martedì il broker arriverà a Milano, e ci sarà un altro round. Questa volta con Silvio Berlusconi. Ma l'incontro potrebbe essere, per l'ennesima volta, interlocutorio e non risolutivo. Mr Bee, oltre alla Citic, avrebbe trovato un nuovo partner: un ente finanziario vicino al governo cinese.



Mai vista una società calcistica produrre così tanto fumo come la nostra per poi concludere nulla.
Proprio lo specchio del proprietario.


----------



## Gabry (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'incontro tenuto in Cina si è concluso con una fumata grigia. Nell'ambiente Fininvest c'è ancora massima cautela, Mr Bee, invece, è ottimista. Martedì il broker arriverà a Milano, e ci sarà un altro round. Questa volta con Silvio Berlusconi. Ma l'incontro potrebbe essere, per l'ennesima volta, interlocutorio e non risolutivo. Mr Bee, oltre alla Citic, avrebbe trovato un nuovo partner: un ente finanziario vicino al governo cinese.



Più passa il tempo più temo che gli investitori trovati non siano all'altezza delle nostre aspettative e di ciò che merita il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: l'incontro tenuto in Cina si è concluso con una fumata grigia. Nell'ambiente Fininvest c'è ancora massima cautela, Mr Bee, invece, è ottimista. Martedì il broker arriverà a Milano, e ci sarà un altro round. Questa volta con Silvio Berlusconi. Ma l'incontro potrebbe essere, per l'ennesima volta, interlocutorio e non risolutivo. Mr Bee, oltre alla Citic, avrebbe trovato un nuovo partner: un ente finanziario vicino al governo cinese. *



Governo cinese.

Solo quello ho letto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Governo cinese.
> 
> Solo quello ho letto.



Ma sbaglio o la notizia che il governo cinese voleva mettere le mani sul Milan è un po' datata?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o la notizia che il governo cinese voleva mettere le mani sul Milan è un po' datata?



No ma i soldi Bee ce li ha, sua madre è la donna più ricca d'Australia, altro che "dama rossa"


----------



## HyenaSmith (17 Gennaio 2016)

La più grande farsa di Berlusconi dai tempi di Ruby Rubacuori nipote di Mubarak.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Alciato: l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi si terrà domani sera, 19 gennaio 2016, all'ora di cena.

*


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi si terrà domani sera, 19 gennaio 2016, all'ora di cena.
> 
> *



Ovviamente altra fumata grigia e prossimo incontro a venire


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi si terrà domani sera, 19 gennaio 2016, all'ora di cena.
> 
> *



Speriamo che il mediatore non sia Tarantini


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente altra fumata grigia e prossimo incontro a venire



Non e' neanche quotato


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente altra fumata grigia e prossimo incontro a venire



Bee spiegherà a Berlusca se ha trovato i soldi ... Ancora , dopo 6 mesi non ha ancora trovato i finanziatori


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi si terrà domani sera, 19 gennaio 2016, all'ora di cena.
> 
> *



Speriamo bene.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi si terrà domani sera, 19 gennaio 2016, all'ora di cena.
> 
> *



Ma quando finirà questa farsa?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Figuriamoci se non mangiavano.

Ho come l'idea che le cose con Fininvest non siano andate così bene, e Bee venga a intortarsi ancora una volta Silvio.


----------



## DEJAN75 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Un'incontro ad ora di cena ???? 

quindi non e' un incontro lavorativo di sicuro... 

a) In cina e' andato tutto bene e i 2 si vedono per suggellare l'operazione e magari annunciarla al mondo intero
b) In cina e' andata male e faranno un comunicato congiunto per dire che non se ne fa nulla.

Tutto il resto sono ********* dei giornalisti... Bee viene a presentare la sua cordata.. bee viene a far vedere che ha i soldi.. Bee viene a convincere berlusconi.... schiocchezze...

Quello che doveva dimostrate Bee l'ha dimostrato o non dimostrato sabato scorso ai delegati fininvest questa e' solo una visita "di piacere" o per brindare o per salutarsi.

[MENTION=1844]DEJAN75[/MENTION] controlla i messaggi che posti, le parole censurate vanno modificate


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (18 Gennaio 2016)

La mia sensazione è che questa volta sia quella buona.
Anche perchè quanti viaggi interlocutori si fa questo Bee?


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Gennaio 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma quando finirà questa farsa?


nel giro di qualche anno vanno tutti al gabbio


----------



## Basileuon (18 Gennaio 2016)

Martedì sera sarebbe il miglior momento per avere un ottimo effetto sulle Borse...


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2016)

Io credo che non avrebbe senso ritornare da Berlusconi per dirgli che ha bisogno ancora di tempo, un altro rinvio, che è colpa della borsa cinese, che i soldi ci sono ma li deve ancora trovare ecc ecc.
Per me o si chiude e si fa chiarezza totale sulla situazione o sarebbe un altro viaggio a vuoto, in quel caso la faccenda non riuscirebbero a tirarla avanti fino a a giugno, ma forse neanche fino a febbraio.
Chi ci perderebbe comunque è Berlusconi, se non vende ora la società andrà allo scatafascio sempre più, avrebbe pure la scusa di non metterci più una lira perché con Bee non s'è fatto nulla, in quel caso dovrà abbassare le pretese e probabilmente chissà quanto tempo passerebbe per ritrovarsi ad un metro da un Milan sempre meno Berlusconiano.


----------



## Milanforever63 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fininvest è messa sempre peggio .. quindi il papy non può intestardirsi troppo col giocattolo Milan ( spero .. )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io credo che non avrebbe senso ritornare da Berlusconi per dirgli che ha bisogno ancora di tempo, un altro rinvio, che è colpa della borsa cinese, che i soldi ci sono ma li deve ancora trovare ecc ecc.
> Per me o si chiude e si fa chiarezza totale sulla situazione o sarebbe un altro viaggio a vuoto, in quel caso la faccenda non riuscirebbero a tirarla avanti fino a a giugno, ma forse neanche fino a febbraio.
> Chi ci perderebbe comunque è Berlusconi, se non vende ora la società andrà allo scatafascio sempre più, avrebbe pure la scusa di non metterci più una lira perché con Bee non s'è fatto nulla, in quel caso dovrà abbassare le pretese e probabilmente chissà quanto tempo passerebbe per ritrovarsi ad un metro da un Milan sempre meno Berlusconiano.



Lo ha già spiegato molto bene Bellinazzo, e condivido la sua linea: i dirigenti Fininvest sono andati apposta in avanscoperta da Bee proprio per vedere se aveva terminato i compiti a casa. Se Franzosi si fosse accordo che a Bee mancavano ancora parecchi soldi, lo avrebbe riferito a Berlusconi e quest'ultimo non avrebbe ricevuto Bee per l'ennesima proroga (come infatti non ha fatto a metà ottobre, dopo che per la prima volta i dirigenti Fininvest andarono in Cina per vedere l'evoluzione della cordata).
La proroga a Bee gli è stata già concessa di persona nell'incontro di settembre, dopo che alcuni investitori lo hanno mollato (pare ADS Securities e Doyen), quindi rivedersi di persona per un'altra proroga sarebbe inutile.

Probabilmente, imho, la ricerca dei capitali è andata a buon fine e i dirigenti Fininvest, dopo averlo toccato con mano, hanno dato semaforo verde, concedendo a Bee di ribadire di persona a Berlusconi quanto già detto a loro. Se le cose stanno così, andrebbero definiti soltanto gli ultimi passaggi in vista del closing (come la creazione della società veicolo italiana che materialmente rileverà le quote).


----------



## HyenaSmith (18 Gennaio 2016)

L'unico motivo per cui questi stanno continuando a vedere Bee è per capire che pesci prendere con la questione del riciclaggio dei soldi di Silvio visto che ormai la questione è stata troppo esposta mediaticamente. Una farsa, Bee non comprerà mai il Milan, non sono mai stati questi i suoi obbiettivi visto che era palesemente affiliato alla stessa Fininvest dato che i consulenti erano gli stessi e che alcuni di loro sono anche sotto indagine attualmente. Per non parlare delle cifre e delle quotazioni delle azioni senza senso.


----------



## nimloth (18 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo ha già spiegato molto bene Bellinazzo, e condivido la sua linea: i dirigenti Fininvest sono andati apposta in avanscoperta da Bee proprio per vedere se aveva terminato i compiti a casa. Se Franzosi si fosse accordo che a Bee mancavano ancora parecchi soldi, lo avrebbe riferito a Berlusconi e quest'ultimo non avrebbe ricevuto Bee per l'ennesima proroga (come infatti non ha fatto a metà ottobre, dopo che per la prima volta i dirigenti Fininvest andarono in Cina per vedere l'evoluzione della cordata).
> La proroga a Bee gli è stata già concessa di persona nell'incontro di settembre, dopo che alcuni investitori lo hanno mollato (pare ADS Securities e Doyen), quindi rivedersi di persona per un'altra proroga sarebbe inutile.
> 
> Probabilmente, imho, la ricerca dei capitali è andata a buon fine e i dirigenti Fininvest, dopo averlo toccato con mano, hanno dato semaforo verde, concedendo a Bee di ribadire di persona a Berlusconi quanto già detto a loro. Se le cose stanno così, andrebbero definiti soltanto gli ultimi passaggi in vista del closing (come la creazione della società veicolo italiana che materialmente rileverà le quote).



e se magari parlassero anche di mercato ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> e se magari parlassero anche di mercato ?



Non credo, faranno un passo per volta.


----------



## nimloth (18 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non credo, faranno un passo per volta.



il mercato tra 10 giorni chiude e se vogliono puntare all'Europa, non c'è tempo da perdere.


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Gennaio 2016)

Sicuro che sara' un altro colloquio interlocutorio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2016)

Visto il personaggio sarà molto importante capire come si sveglierà domani mattina.
Magari si sveglia depresso, e ha voglia di vendere tutto.


----------



## folletto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se non mangiavano.
> 
> Ho come l'idea che le cose con Fininvest non siano andate così bene, e Bee venga a intortarsi ancora una volta Silvio.



Mi sa che hai colto nel segno 

Io i giorni scorsi ci stavo quasi sperando ma mi sa che se l'unica trattativa è quella con Bee siamo messi male


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Ansa: secondo indiscrezioni il presidente Berlusconi e Bee valuteranno insieme l'esito degli incontri avvenuti nei giorni scorsi in Cina, fra i dirigenti Fininvest, lo stesso Bee e i due soci cinesi pronti ad affiancarlo nell'affare. I precedenti faccia a faccia fra Berlusconi e Taechaubol hanno prodotto sempre delle svolte nella trattativa e le parti si augurano che anche l'incontro di domani porti ad un'accelerazione.*


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".

Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.

Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Fase conclusivissima Cit.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Campa cavallo...


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Quotate


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Ma che vuol dire che è ottimista all'80% ?


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Gennaio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire che è ottimista all'80% ?



Che sara' un altro incontro interlocutorio


----------



## ilyanor (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma si capisce che è una cosa che non andrà mai in porto.. ma dai.. e' un anno che portano avanti questa storia..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

ilyanor ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma si capisce che è una cosa che non andrà mai in porto.. ma dai.. e' un anno che portano avanti questa storia..



appunto perchè è un anno che trattano che andrà in porto.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Questo cialtrone deve starsene lontano dal Milan!!! Ormai ha ampiamente dimostrato d'essere un buffone pari se non peggio a quello che già abbiamo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Ahahahaha, che buffoni. Sembra quel film di Maccio Capatonda dove la ragazza dice "Ti amo al 40%".


----------



## Djici (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Ma cosa si dicono per cosi tante ore ?

Basterebbe un "i soldi li hai si o no ?"

Questi ci parlano una vita...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Si farà.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si dicono per cosi tante ore ?
> 
> Basterebbe un "i soldi li hai si o no ?"
> 
> Questi ci parlano una vita...



E' per questo che quelle dei giornali sono tutte supposizioni.

Non sono riunioni aperte al pubblico, oltretutto son presenti soltanto dirigenti di livello altissimo con palle cubiche.

A questo punto chi passa le informazioni alla stampa tra questi soggetti? secondo me nessuno!


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' per questo che quelle dei giornali sono tutte supposizioni.
> 
> Non sono riunioni aperte al pubblico, oltretutto son presenti soltanto dirigenti di livello altissimo con palle cubiche.
> 
> A questo punto chi passa le informazioni alla stampa tra questi soggetti? secondo me nessuno!



I giornali non sanno nulla fanno solo supposizioni.
I cinesi trattano nella segretezza più estrema,per cultura non è gente che ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità,sono concreti e cinici.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' per questo che quelle dei giornali sono tutte supposizioni.
> 
> Non sono riunioni aperte al pubblico, oltretutto son presenti soltanto dirigenti di livello altissimo con palle cubiche.
> 
> A questo punto chi passa le informazioni alla stampa tra questi soggetti? secondo me nessuno!



Decidono loro cosa far passare...


----------



## kollaps (19 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> I giornali non sanno nulla fanno solo supposizioni.
> I cinesi trattano nella segretezza più estrema,per cultura non è gente che ha bisogno di farsi pubblicità,sono concreti e cinici.



E' per questo che si chiude.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ansa: secondo indiscrezioni il presidente Berlusconi e Bee valuteranno insieme l'esito degli incontri avvenuti nei giorni scorsi in Cina, fra i dirigenti Fininvest, lo stesso Bee e i due soci cinesi pronti ad affiancarlo nell'affare. I precedenti faccia a faccia fra Berlusconi e Taechaubol hanno prodotto sempre delle svolte nella trattativa e le parti si augurano che anche l'incontro di domani porti ad un'accelerazione.*



Vi immaginate se uno dei due soci fosse Mr Pink? Il cerchio che si chiude


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Io ero perplesso fino all'ultimo incontro di pochi giorni fa ma arrivati a questo punto e con Bee che fa viaggi continui non posso pensare che salti tutto.L' unico problema è che non si sa quando chiuderanno e ho una gran paura che il mercato lo faccia ancora galliani che spenderà quasi tutto in giocatori inadatti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Beh ragazzi, qualcosa di quasi sicuro bolle in pentola! Dai a questi livelli non si perde un anno di tempo per il niente, ci saranno problemi da risolvere, cose che noi nemmeno pensiamo, ma qualcosa si sta facendo..non ho dubbi!


----------



## Sheva7 (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, qualcosa di quasi sicuro bolle in pentola! Dai a questi livelli non si perde un anno di tempo per il niente, ci saranno problemi da risolvere, cose che noi nemmeno pensiamo, ma qualcosa si sta facendo..non ho dubbi!



Vi ricordo che Bellinazzo ha detto che più volte i cinesi hanno chiesto il 100% della società e che alcuni soci se ne sono andati proprio perché Silvio non cedeva. Quindi se stiamo a questo punto il cialtrone non è Bee ma un presidente malato di mente che è attaccato alla poltrona e che pretende una squadra vincente senza sganciare un euro.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Quello che credo (e spero) è che in Cina Fininvest e Bee abbiano pianificato una strategia comune per far vendere la maggioranza a Silvio (con o senza la sua approvazione), e adesso Bee torna in Italia per dare la stoccata alla trattativa. 
Forza Bee! Trova il modo di averla vinta!


----------



## Nicco (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*


Mr.Bee non sta dimostrando strapotere, per ora non sta dimostrando nulla se non molta attenzione, è un personaggio che ancora dobbiamo davvero conoscere.

Il nostro futuro incerto è.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

aldilà di tutto credo che adesso siamo al dentro o fuori...non posso credere che ci sarà un altro rinvio,sarebbe troppo ridicolo e sinonimo di superficialità che farebbe intendere che berlusconi non abbia realmente intenzione di vendere e fininvest può ancora accollarsi questi passivi per qualche tempo.Insomma tutta questa acqua alla gola di fininvest di cui si parla non coinciderebbe con la realtà.
Abbandonare la pista Bee significa aver perso un anno di tempo in una trattativa condotta coi piedi usando davvero poco cervello.
E purtroppo vedendo la questione stadio ho paura che in fininvest ci lavori genti davvero inadeguata.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ma non si sa ancora nulla?

Non si sa nemmeno se Bee sia in Italia in questo momento?


----------



## Aron (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*



Consiglio di non farsi illusioni.


----------



## ignaxio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dall'entourage di Mr Bee, contattato da Repubblica, filtra un "Siamo ottimisti all'80%".
> 
> Ma nessuna data precisa per il possibile closing.
> 
> Secondo il Corriere della Sera, l'incontro di questa sera servirà a riscaldare una trattativa che si era raffreddata. Ma Mr Bee non è ancora pronto per il closing.*


Solita traduzione errata dal cinese all'inglese e all'italiano! Non ha detto "ottimisti all'80%", ma "prenderemo l'80%". 
*** modalitá sognatore OFF ))


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

illusioni io non me ne faccio più,l'unica cosa che spero è che questa vicenda si chiuda in un modo o nell'altro..prolungarla ancora sarebbe una pagliacciata.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non si sa ancora nulla?
> 
> Non si sa nemmeno se Bee sia in Italia in questo momento?



le previsioni dei giornalai dicevano che arrivava la sera e andava subito ad arcore.


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> le previsioni dei giornalai dicevano che arrivava la sera e andava subito ad arcore.



Arriva con l'elicottero nel cortile della villa e lancia la valigetta con dentro i 480mln?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Arriva con l'elicottero nel cortile della villa e lancia la valigetta con dentro i 480mln?



Forse di Bath


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (19 Gennaio 2016)

non so voi ma io stasera o domani vorrei leggere un comunicato importante. Anche che le trattative saltano definitivamente ma un comunicato lo vorrei...


----------



## neversayconte (19 Gennaio 2016)

non filtra nulla?


----------



## ignaxio (19 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> non filtra nulla?



Potrebbe essere un buon segno


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Gennaio 2016)

forse e presto..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Festa (Sole24ore): serata da dentro o fuori per Mr Bee. Il thailandese dovrà esporre le (presunte) disponibilità che avrebbero dato i due investitori cinesi. Uno dei due, secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore, sarebbe del veicolo di Hong Kong Citic Trust, quindi uno dei bracci finanziari del colosso cinese (bisogna però capire perché ha scelto un trust). 
Sul nome dell'altro investitore invece c'è ancora il massimo riserbo. Come grande riserbo c'è sulla cifra che porterebbe Mr Bee: infatti c'è chi sostiene che il broker thailandese avrebbe raccolto una cifra ben inferiore ai 480M previsti per il 48% e che quindi arriverebbe da Berlusconi con una proposta rivista al ribasso. 
Dal canto suo Berlusconi, dopo il viaggio di Fininvest a Shenzhen, chiede precise garanzie: il che tradotto significa una caparra cospicua che, in caso di esito negativo delle trattative, resterebbe a Fininvest come risarcimento del tanto tempo perso.
Insomma, la situazione è molto delicata. E solo stasera, probabilmente dopo un vertice che durerà fino alla mezzanotte, si scopriremo se la missione di Mr Bee è riuscita (o fallita).*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Ovviamente le ha trovate le coperture e le ha già fatte vedere agli emissari del nano .
Se fosse saltato tutto non avrebbero organizzato un altro incontro con il grande capo.

Oggi o si chiude o rinviano


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24ore): serata da dentro o fuori per Mr Bee. Il thailandese dovrà esporre le (presunte) disponibilità che avrebbero dato i due investitori cinesi. Uno dei due, secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore, sarebbe del veicolo di Hong Kong Citic Trust, quindi uno dei bracci finanziari del colosso cinese (bisogna però capire perché ha scelto un trust).
> Sul nome dell'altro investitore invece c'è ancora il massimo riserbo. Come grande riserbo c'è sulla cifra che porterebbe Mr Bee: infatti c'è chi sostiene che il broker thailandese avrebbe raccolto una cifra ben inferiore ai 480M previsti per il 48% e che quindi arriverebbe da Berlusconi con una proposta rivista al ribasso.
> Dal canto suo Berlusconi, dopo il viaggio di Fininvest a Shenzhen, chiede precise garanzie: il che tradotto significa una caparra cospicua che, in caso di esito negativo delle trattative, resterebbe a Fininvest come risarcimento del tanto tempo perso.
> Insomma, la situazione è molto delicata. E solo stasera, probabilmente dopo un vertice che durerà fino alla mezzanotte, si scopriremo se la missione di Mr Bee è riuscita (o fallita).*



Ora si ricordano di chiedere la caparra, alla buon'ora


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fallisce al 100%


----------



## alcyppa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sono estremamente fiducioso


----------



## kollaps (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24ore): serata da dentro o fuori per Mr Bee. Il thailandese dovrà esporre le (presunte) disponibilità che avrebbero dato i due investitori cinesi. Uno dei due, secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore, sarebbe del veicolo di Hong Kong Citic Trust, quindi uno dei bracci finanziari del colosso cinese (bisogna però capire perché ha scelto un trust).
> Sul nome dell'altro investitore invece c'è ancora il massimo riserbo. Come grande riserbo c'è sulla cifra che porterebbe Mr Bee: infatti c'è chi sostiene che il broker thailandese avrebbe raccolto una cifra ben inferiore ai 480M previsti per il 48% e che quindi arriverebbe da Berlusconi con una proposta rivista al ribasso.
> Dal canto suo Berlusconi, dopo il viaggio di Fininvest a Shenzhen, chiede precise garanzie: il che tradotto significa una caparra cospicua che, in caso di esito negativo delle trattative, resterebbe a Fininvest come risarcimento del tanto tempo perso.
> Insomma, la situazione è molto delicata. E solo stasera, probabilmente dopo un vertice che durerà fino alla mezzanotte, si scopriremo se la missione di Mr Bee è riuscita (o fallita).*



Questa Hong Kong Citic Trust è un altro nome per definire la Citic Bank o è un organo diverso?


----------



## Djici (19 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> non filtra nulla?



Quando si parla di Milan filtra sempre _un cauto ottimismo_.


----------



## Djici (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole24ore): serata da dentro o fuori per Mr Bee. Il thailandese dovrà esporre le (presunte) disponibilità che avrebbero dato i due investitori cinesi. Uno dei due, secondo quanto risulta al Sole 24 Ore, sarebbe del veicolo di Hong Kong Citic Trust, quindi uno dei bracci finanziari del colosso cinese (bisogna però capire perché ha scelto un trust).
> Sul nome dell'altro investitore invece c'è ancora il massimo riserbo. Come grande riserbo c'è sulla cifra che porterebbe Mr Bee: infatti c'è chi sostiene che il broker thailandese avrebbe raccolto una cifra ben inferiore ai 480M previsti per il 48% e che quindi arriverebbe da Berlusconi con una proposta rivista al ribasso.
> Dal canto suo Berlusconi, dopo il viaggio di Fininvest a Shenzhen, chiede precise garanzie: il che tradotto significa una caparra cospicua che, in caso di esito negativo delle trattative, resterebbe a Fininvest come risarcimento del tanto tempo perso.
> Insomma, la situazione è molto delicata. E solo stasera, probabilmente dopo un vertice che durerà fino alla mezzanotte, si scopriremo se la missione di Mr Bee è riuscita (o fallita).*



Dai se avete i soldi comprate e basta... se non li avete sparite che e meglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Questa Hong Kong Citic Trust è un altro nome per definire la Citic Bank o è un organo diverso?



Secondo Festa fa parte della Citic Bank.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Filtra cauto ottimismo ( cit. )


----------



## wfiesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

hanno rotto i maroni, questi non hanno una lira bucata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Bee è appena atterrato alla Malpensa. Ora si dirigerà ad Arcore, argomento della serata: la composizione della cordata che dovrebbe rilevare il 48% del Milan e le relative garanzie economiche.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Praticamente c'è tutto lo staff dirigenziale + massimi esponenti Fininvest ... Bene .


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Alciato:"Se è la volta buona? Sinceramente? Non lo so. Sono convinto che prima o poi chiuderanno ma sono altrettanto convinto che non si chiuderà stasera nè domani".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Se è la volta buona? Sinceramente? Non lo so. Sono convinto che prima o poi chiuderanno ma sono altrettanto convinto che non si chiuderà stasera nè domani".*



Che ansia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).

Intanto ecco Bee alla Malpensa: 





*


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).*


Si chiude
Ma ho paura per l'aspetto sportivo. Questi mettono soldi per il 48% e poi appendono tutto per l'aspetto sportivo ovvero il mercato


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).*



potrebbero prendersi veramente decisioni importanti e definitive


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2016)

La carovana orientale si muove solo per chiudere. Ergo....
Ci sono tutti i pezzi grossi. ..chiudono sicuro salvo colpi di scena clamorosissimi


----------



## wfiesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).*



mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

io ho tre ipotesi, una meno probabile dell'altra eehehe... 
1° mr bee non ha trovato nessuno disposto a mettere soldi per avere la minoranza in una società ipervalutata, quindi abbasserà le pretese sulla percentuale
2° Mr bee ha trovato investitori forti che reputano la società ipervalutata e vogliono discutere nuovamente del valore. 
3° Mr bee ha trovato investitori folli che credono ad una valutazione fuori mercato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).
> 
> Intanto ecco Bee alla Malpensa:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato:"Se è la volta buona? Sinceramente? Non lo so. Sono convinto che prima o poi chiuderanno ma sono altrettanto convinto che non si chiuderà stasera nè domani".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).
> 
> Intanto ecco Bee alla Malpensa:
> 
> ...



Alciato dice che oggi non si chiude,spero si facciano importanti passi in avanti almeno.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).
> 
> Intanto ecco Bee alla Malpensa:
> 
> ...



Non so che pensare, è vero, i pezzi grossi di ambo le parti sono tutti presenti, ma mi sono illuso troppe volte


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Gennaio 2016)

Spero sia almeno una serata che spiani la via per l'ufficializzazione


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Non so che pensare, è vero, i pezzi grossi di ambo le parti sono tutti presenti, ma mi sono illuso troppe volte



Se Alciato che dovrebbe avere un filo diretto con Mr.Bee dice che non si chiude probabilmente sarà cosi',ma spero con tutto il cuore che si sbagli e che ci sia il colpo di scena.


----------



## dyablo65 (19 Gennaio 2016)

nessuno mette soldi per non comandare nulla.....tantomeno i cinesi.

si si va verso la chiusura , saranno ridefiniti i termini dell'accordo per la maggioranza.


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Riporto una frase di Galliani che forse qui sul forum è sfuggita.
Prima della partita contro la Fiorentina su una domanda riguardo la cessione delle quote rispose:

Non sono domande da fare a me ma al Presidente Berlusconi e a Fininvest, Martedi saprete tutto, speriamo in bene.

Quindi oggi potrebbe essere nel bene o nel male qualcosa di importante


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

X quelli che scrivono che la valutazione del Milan è esagerata: il Manchester City è stato valutato 3 miliardi.
RIPETO: IL MANCHESTER CITY, TRE MILARDI DI EURO!!!


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Stasera saranno presenti anche Pasquale Cannatelli, AD Fininvest con potere di firma ed il DG, Danilo Pellegrino. L'ultima volta che l'incontro era avvenuto alla presenza dei massimi dirigenti della holding si giunse alla firma del patto vincolante (5 giugno 2015).
> 
> Intanto ecco Bee alla Malpensa:
> 
> ...



Quotate le ultime news per favore


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Mr Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. Al via la cena e poi il summit. *


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. Al via la cena e poi il summit. *



adriano galliani non c'è mai stato a sti summit


----------



## Doctore (19 Gennaio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> adriano galliani non c'è mai stato a sti summit



Non è persona gradita.


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee è arrivato ad Arcore. Al via la cena e poi il summit. *



Secondo me in tarda serata avremo info, non prima delle 23.00


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Riporto una frase di Galliani che forse qui sul forum è sfuggita.
> Prima della partita contro la Fiorentina su una domanda riguardo la cessione delle quote rispose:
> 
> Non sono domande da fare a me ma al Presidente Berlusconi e a Fininvest, Martedi saprete tutto, speriamo in bene.
> ...



speriamo in bene per lui significa, che la trattativa fallisce. Se viene mr bee galliani è a enorme rischio


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Galliani anche con Bee rimarrà lì , finché ci sarà Berlusconi lui non andrà MAI VIA


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> X quelli che scrivono che la valutazione del Milan è esagerata: il Manchester City è stato valutato 3 miliardi.
> RIPETO: IL MANCHESTER CITY, TRE MILARDI DI EURO!!!



Tra le varie cose che influiscono su una valutazione di un club ci sono anche e soprattutto il cartellino dei vari giocatori, e il City ha diversi grandi giocatori, per cui i 3 miliardi sono anche comprendibili. Il Milan comprendendo i vari cartellini dei giocatori arriva sì e no ai 160-170 milioni.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra le varie cose che influiscono su una valutazione di un club ci sono anche e soprattutto il cartellino dei vari giocatori, e il City ha diversi grandi giocatori, per cui i 3 miliardi sono anche comprendibili. Il Milan comprendendo i vari cartellini dei giocatori arriva sì e no ai 160-170 milioni.



 ..... ok...


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra le varie cose che influiscono su una valutazione di un club ci sono anche e soprattutto il cartellino dei vari giocatori, e il City ha diversi grandi giocatori, per cui i 3 miliardi sono anche comprendibili. Il Milan comprendendo i vari cartellini dei giocatori arriva sì e no ai 160-170 milioni.



Non diciamo eresie dai... Nemmeno se valiti 100 Milioni a testa aguero tourè e Silva arrivi a giustificare metà di quella cifra. Piuttosto avranno uno stadio, prospettive future ecc..


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non diciamo eresie dai... Nemmeno se valiti 100 Milioni a testa aguero tourè e Silva arrivi a giustificare metà di quella cifra. Piuttosto avranno uno stadio, prospettive future ecc..



Ma infatti non ho detto che valutano solo quello, ma anche i vari immobili, i vari centri sportivi, stadio ecc. come hai detto tu.


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Tra le varie cose che influiscono su una valutazione di un club ci sono anche e soprattutto il cartellino dei vari giocatori, e il City ha diversi grandi giocatori, per cui i 3 miliardi sono anche comprendibili. Il Milan comprendendo i vari cartellini dei giocatori arriva sì e no ai 160-170 milioni.



Si vabbe, se ipervaluti i cartellini arrivi a 1 miliardo / 1 e mezzo Massimo.

Se il city vale 3 non si puo dire che 1 miliardo per il Milan e ipervalutato.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si vabbe, se ipervaluti i cartellini arrivi a 1 miliardo / 1 e mezzo Massimo.
> 
> Se il city vale 3 non si puo dire che 1 miliardo per il Milan e ipervalutato.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non ho detto che valutano solo quello, ma anche i vari immobili, i vari centri sportivi, stadio ecc. come hai detto tu.


.


----------



## davoreb (19 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> .



Rimane il fatto che a me la valutazione non sembra così stramba.

Per tutte queste cose il city è stato valutato 3 miliardi, se il Milan avesse uno stadio, grandi giocatori ecc. dovrebbe valere almeno uguale visto che non ce li ha vale solo 1 miliardo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Oh ma proprio sta storia del Manchester city non vi entra in testa proprio. Non è il Manchester ad essere stato valutato 3 mld di euro, ma tutta la holding che tra l'altro possiede ANCHE il city, ma NON SOLO il city. Oltre a vari club sparsi per il mondo e varie proprietà, anche imprese che operano in vari settori economici. Spero che sia chiaro adesso, sento troppe volte inesattezze, capisco che non tutti siamo abituati a questi argomenti, ma basta leggere un minimo i giornali, non necessariamente il sole 24h per avere un quadro più chiaro.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Telelombardia sta dicendo che Bee vuole il 48% m vuole la maggioranza a breve. E Berlusconi e perplesso. Bee vuole mettere il soldi e commandare e Berlusconi vuole prendere i soldi e commandare.

Questo e di Telelombardia


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Gennaio 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Telelombardia sta dicendo che Bee vuole il 48% m vuole la maggioranza a breve. E Berlusconi e perplesso. Bee vuole mettere il soldi e commandare e Berlusconi vuole prendere i soldi e commandare.
> 
> Questo e di Telelombardia



beh se è così ciao core, anche se comunque sono dell'idea che nessuno sappia nulla della reale situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> beh se è così ciao core, anche se comunque sono dell'idea che nessuno sappia nulla della reale situazione.



Esatto , nessuno sa niente se non il nano e i 3 collaboratori .


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *

*Quotate le ultime news.*


----------



## TheZio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*



Filtra cauto.. Molto cauto... Cautissimo..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una fermata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*



Si spera di avere fatti finalmente.


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*



Come pensavo... se non rivedono le valutazioni al ribasso, non venderanno mai


----------



## pisolo22 (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Mediaset Pellegatti dice sta per uscire un comunicato ATTENZIONE!!!!!*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Gennaio 2016)

*PELLEGATTI A PREMIUM CALCIO:
"Non ce lo aspettavamo cosi presto, ma tra poco uscirà un comunicato"*


----------



## pisolo22 (19 Gennaio 2016)

I Valori sono confermati la trattativa va avanti con gli avvocati domani per I DETTAGLI


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*






pazzomania ha scritto:


> *pellegatti a premium calcio:
> "non ce lo aspettavamo cosi presto, ma tra poco uscirà un comunicato"*



o mamma,o mamma,o mamma!!


----------



## pisolo22 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Valore di 480 milioni è confermato quindi ora mancano solo le date e le ultime firme ci siamo !!!!!


----------



## de sica (19 Gennaio 2016)

Secondo me, ci stiamo allarmando per niente


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Gennaio 2016)

daiiiiiiiii
daiiiiiiiii


----------



## TheZio (19 Gennaio 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Il Valore di 480 milioni è confermato quindi ora mancano solo le date e le ultime firme ci siamo !!!!!



Dicono domani CDA.. Ma sarebbe un CDA straordinario... .????.???


----------



## Ciachi (19 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Secondo me, ci stiamo allarmando per niente



La penso esattamente come te!


----------



## TheZio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Comunicato di niente


----------



## pisolo22 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Curiosità sul caso in Asia: il Milan, con il 48%, è il club più seguito, davanti a Real Madrid, Barcellona, Manchester United e Inter".


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*


molto probabilmente sarà solo un comunicato chiaritorio (e finalmente!),ma è comunque roba da fare f5 ogni 5 secondi sul sito del Milan.


----------



## TheZio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Criscitiello ha letto il comunicato: la trattativa prosegue domani. Valori confermati.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Gennaio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *PELLEGATTI A PREMIUM CALCIO:
> "Non ce lo aspettavamo cosi presto, ma tra poco uscirà un comunicato"*



Chissà che trollata sarà


----------



## Aragorn (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> *PELLEGATTI A PREMIUM CALCIO:
> "Non ce lo aspettavamo cosi presto, ma tra poco uscirà un comunicato"*



Filtra cauto ottimismo


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Vediamo che combina stavolta sto Touchball


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato: al vertice partecipano Berlusconi, Mr Bee, i vertici di Fininvest e Licia Ronzulli. Le parti stanno parlando degli investitori portati da Mr Bee . Della cordata potrebbe far parte il governo indonesiano. E' una novità dell'ultima ora ancora non confermata. Potrebbe esserci una novità riguardo la valutazione del 48% del Milan che potrebbe essere vista al ribasso. Qualcosa potrebbe accadere anche domani con una importante riunione nella sede del Milan. Stasera si capirà se le cose andranno avanti o se ci sarà una frenata. Ma trapela ottimismo. *
> 
> *Quotate le ultime news.*





TheZio ha scritto:


> Criscitiello ha letto il comunicato: la trattativa prosegue domani. Valori confermati.



Tutto qui?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Gennaio 2016)

* Comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Mr. Taechaubol: "Dopo l'incontro avvenuto questa sera tra il Presidente SIlvio Berlusconi e Mr. Bee Taechaubol la trattativa per la cessione del 48% dell'Ac Milan proseguirà domani tra Mr Taechaubol ed i suoi advisor da una parte ed i manager Fininvest dall'altra. I valori fissati all'inizio della trattativa restano confermati".*


----------



## TheZio (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Tutto qui?



Purtroppo si....


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Mr. Taechaubol: "Dopo l'incontro avvenuto questa sera tra il Presidente SIlvio Berlusconi e Mr. Bee Taechaubol la trattativa per la cessione del 48% dell'Ac Milan proseguirà domani tra Mr Taechaubol ed i suoi advisor da una parte ed i manager Fininvest dall'altra. I valori fissati all'inizio della trattativa restano confermati".*



...sempre comunicati ...speriamo bene.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Mr. Taechaubol: "Dopo l'incontro avvenuto questa sera tra il Presidente SIlvio Berlusconi e Mr. Bee Taechaubol la trattativa per la cessione del 48% dell'Ac Milan proseguirà domani tra Mr Taechaubol ed i suoi advisor da una parte ed i manager Fininvest dall'altra. I valori fissati all'inizio della trattativa restano confermati".*



....un classico....


----------



## Hellscream (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Mr. Taechaubol: "Dopo l'incontro avvenuto questa sera tra il Presidente SIlvio Berlusconi e Mr. Bee Taechaubol la trattativa per la cessione del 48% dell'Ac Milan proseguirà domani tra Mr Taechaubol ed i suoi advisor da una parte ed i manager Fininvest dall'altra. I valori fissati all'inizio della trattativa restano confermati".*



Un comunicato per niente LOL


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Comunicato congiunto Fininvest-Mr. Taechaubol: "Dopo l'incontro avvenuto questa sera tra il Presidente SIlvio Berlusconi e Mr. Bee Taechaubol la trattativa per la cessione del 48% dell'Ac Milan proseguirà domani tra Mr Taechaubol ed i suoi advisor da una parte ed i manager Fininvest dall'altra. I valori fissati all'inizio della trattativa restano confermati".*



comunque un deciso passo avanti e' stato fatto


----------

